# is it seasoned when the bark falls off?



## tuco1963 (Jan 1, 2012)

hi all

  i scrounged some red elm that was a standing dead cut and was wondering if it is  seasoned when the bark falls off?
while i was loading it the bark fell off so im looking for a guestimate on cureing time after splitting and stacking


----------



## Woody Stover (Jan 2, 2012)

tuco1963 in the great ohio valley said:
			
		

> hi all
> 
> i scrounged some red elm that was a standing dead cut and was wondering if it is  seasoned when the bark falls off?
> while i was loading it the bark fell off so im looking for a guestimate on cureing time after splitting and stacking


I've been grabbing that stuff left and right. Some of it was as low as 16%. Others that had a small amount of bark, or that weren't still standing, were around 20%. It all burns, but I'm only using the truly dry stuff and letting the rest sit. Great stuff, just below White Ash IMHO.


----------



## Wood Duck (Jan 2, 2012)

I've got some wood (oak) from which the bark has fallen off but the wood is not seasoned. I'd say you cannot use the bark falling off as an indicator that the wood is seasoned.


----------



## Fod01 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wood Duck said:
			
		

> I've got some wood (oak) from which the bark has fallen off but the wood is not seasoned. I'd say you cannot use the bark falling off as an indicator that the wood is seasoned.



My experience as well.

Gabe


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jan 2, 2012)

So, the definative answer is.... Maybe.    


:D





Bang some splits together and if they ring they are done.  If they thud, throw them back in the pile.

Matt


----------



## fossil (Jan 2, 2012)

Yup...the answer is maybe.  Bark falling off is typically an indication that the wood is drying out...but there may still be considerable internal moisture content, especially if the rounds are large.  Rick


----------



## Kenster (Jan 2, 2012)

What they said....   If the bark is falling off, you're on the right track but it doesn't mean it's prime burning MC yet.  Only way to find that out is to split it and stick a moisture meter in it.

Or throw it in the stove and see what happens.

Me?  I'd get it split and stack ASAP and it 'might' be ready next year.


----------



## Brewmonster (Jan 2, 2012)

I have plenty of wood of several species that's been split, stacked and shielded from rain for over two years. It's good and dry but the bark is still as tight as ever. The only wood I see bark falling off is standing and fallen dead, out in the weather.  In my opinion, loose bark indicates not dryness, but the opposite. The bark is loose because the cambium, the only living part of a log and therefore the juiciest, is rotting and the tissue that holds the bark in place has been consumed by fungi. In the absence of moisture this decay will be much slower or even arrested completely and the bark will stay tight.


----------



## katwillny (Jan 2, 2012)

Thats when a Moisture meter will come in handy. I ordered mine yesterday should arrive by Thursday.


----------



## jeff_t (Jan 2, 2012)

We bought some campfire wood a couple of years ago that was completely bark free. Don't know why I even loaded it up. I could tell it was wet. It wasn't just wet, it was wet. Dump the charcoal from the grill on it and watch it smoke a little, wet. Couldn't even get it hot enough to sizzle. I even got my Fiskars out and split it up into tiny kindling sized pieces, and it wouldn't burn. I was PO'd at first, then told myself that I knew better and it was my own fault. I then accepted the challenge of making it burn, and failed. It's reallllllllllly wet when you can't make it burn on a campfire. I think it was laying on the ground for quite a while, and was probably wetter than when the tree was alive.

Standing dead with no bark, got a chance. Top is usually much drier than the bottom ten feet or so of the trunk, at least in my woods. Just watch out for the widowmakers. Be extra careful dropping dead trees.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 2, 2012)

Typically with elm, when the bark falls off perhaps the top third of the tree can be burned but the bottom will still need to be split and stacked for a time.


----------



## Dougie (Jan 2, 2012)

was out gathering wood yesterday, came across a patch of dead standing black locust. all the trees had their bark falling off. got it all cut up today and filled the stove up with it just to see if it would burn. took off like  it has been drying for years. at the end of the day cut some standing dead elm. all the bark was falling off but was very wet,will let that sit for next year. so i think it might depend on what type off wood  maybe? and how much sun.


----------



## Brewmonster (Jan 2, 2012)

Dougie said:
			
		

> was out gathering wood yesterday, came across a patch of dead standing black locust. all the trees had their bark falling off. got it all cut up today and filled the stove up with it just to see if it would burn. took off like  it has been drying for years. at the end of the day cut some standing dead elm. all the bark was falling off but was very wet,will let that sit for next year. so i think it might depend on what type off wood  maybe? and how much sun.



You know, you're right! I remember now having cut barkless standing dead locust that turned out to be amazingly dry. Good point.


----------



## Woody Stover (Jan 3, 2012)

Brewmonster said:
			
		

> Dougie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I came across some a couple months ago...not bark-less yet but some of the bark was loose and fell off easily. I kept the stuff that looked, felt and sounded dry in a separate pile...I think it's good and I'll soon see. Not quite BL weather here yet.  :cheese: 

Since the bark on the OP's Red Elm was still on, but loose enough to fall off when handled, I'm guessing it will be 25% in the bigger rounds but about half the tree will burn pretty well now.


----------

